# Family Sponsor



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

Hi

Can someone pls tell me the wait time for a green card to be issued.

My father is a USC ( born and lived in the states all his life ). 

I am 34 yrs old and single, never married and his only biological child.

I was never legitimized so therfore I lost my citizenship.

Thank You

Casasolo


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

casasolo said:


> Hi
> 
> Can someone pls tell me the wait time for a green card to be issued.
> 
> ...


Nobody can tell you the exact wait time since that information is not available. However, I can tell you that you are 1st family preference and they are currently processing immigrant visas for most of these people who applied in January 2003

Table here: Visa Bulletin
It's updated every month.


----------



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

ohh thats a long time, is there any other route available that I can take? 

TY


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

casasolo said:


> ohh thats a long time, is there any other route available that I can take?
> 
> TY


Dunno! Got a PhD in nanotechnology? Or half a million bucks lying about somewhere? You'll have to give some clues here!


----------



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

lol, no , i was meaning the wait time for a visa, was there any other way to reduce it...thats all I aint clever or rich.

Thank You for your feedback.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

Yeah, marry an American citizen. The marriage must look legit and they're getting better and better at spotting phony ones. The system is a mess, don't expect anything to get better, that's America (USA) for ya, it's living off it's once great reputation ...... Zoom


----------



## coolbadger (Sep 17, 2008)

Sadly there are no legal shortcuts for you. 

As we have seen with so many people it is better to just accept the waiting time and actually get on the list rather than to find ways around it.

The longer you wait, the longer it takes.

You never know, during that time you may become rich!

Best wishes to you
:yo:


----------



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Yeah, marry an American citizen. The marriage must look legit and they're getting better and better at spotting phony ones. The system is a mess, don't expect anything to get better, that's America (USA) for ya, it's living off it's once great reputation ...... Zoom


Emmm. no thank you, not the route I would like to take


----------



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

No problem, thanks for your help and time.


----------



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

coolbadger said:


> Sadly there are no legal shortcuts for you.
> 
> As we have seen with so many people it is better to just accept the waiting time and actually get on the list rather than to find ways around it.
> 
> ...


Ok, Thanks for your help and time.


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

casasolo said:


> Emmm. no thank you, not the route I would like to take


Emmm, there is NO OTHER WAY if you want to get it in in this life time. You can do it their way and pick up your citizenship certificate when you're old and gray and in a wheel chair.
You think the US Government gives a flying <BLANK> about you? Dream on amigo..... Zoom PS. Well, if you have 10 Million $$ ++++ They might look your way for a second...


----------



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

Zoom said:


> Emmm, there is NO OTHER WAY if you want to get it in in this life time. You can do it their way and pick up your citizenship certificate when you're old and gray and in a wheel chair.
> You think the US Government gives a flying <BLANK> about you? Dream on amigo..... Zoom PS. Well, if you have 10 Million $$ ++++ They might look your way for a second...



What do you mean .. ??? there is NO other way. Why would I want to marry someone to gain quicker access.???
I will go down the proper path on this, I have gotten myself a very good immigration Lawyer and my father has already started the process . I-130

I qualify under the category of unmarried son/daughter of an AC !!

Who said anything about the US goverment giving a flying blank about me ????'


----------



## Zoom (Jul 7, 2008)

So, if you're all set up with daddy's money and the process is well on it's way to being resolved why do you need to go on an advice board with more questions? Isn't that your lawyers job? Zoom


----------



## casasolo (Jul 20, 2009)

Zoom said:


> So, if you're all set up with daddy's money and the process is well on it's way to being resolved why do you need to go on an advice board with more questions? Isn't that your lawyers job? Zoom



It was only the same day I posted on here that we appointed an attorney.

LOL :clap2::clap2:


----------



## bayleigh (Jul 15, 2009)

The system really is a mess and I don't see it getting any better soon. But I wish you the best of luck. I hope things work out for you quicker than expected.


----------

